# New Toy



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

Recently I cam across a deal on a maverick that I could not pass up.  The boat is a 98 mirage in great condition. There is some corrosion but for the most part the boat spent the last fifteen + years in a garage.  It spent the last few months in parking lot and I have a feeling when the old owner saw how bad the boat was fading he decided to sell it. When I looked at it it was dirty and moldy but had almost no gelcoat oxidation. So I figured what the hell make an offer and see what happens, and low and behold I took it home.  



The decks after some serious elbow grease. The carpet under the gunnels came right off but thats an easy fix.  



The most surprising thing is the hours. I don't think this thing was ever really used. Everything works from Nav lights to the Bennet Trim tabs. It even came wired with a new MK 24V system on a quick release bracket and new batteries.  



Two of those hours were from me playing with the boat. I don't think it's proped right I could only get it 4900 RPM trim out, I felt like it wanted a little more speed.  I spent a good part of Friday cleaning the deck, next is the hull, but I'm toying with the idea of hiring a yard to polish it.  

I am pretty sure I am gonna need to buy a new trailer, the old one is pretty rusted in the cross members and they are welded on.  Ay one have any preferences for trailers. I'd like an Ameratrail HPX trailer, but at over 3k its out of my budget. My other thought was Boat Master in Ft Myers but I have to wait until Monday.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

That is one cool boat congrats on getting a good deal. My boat has a Maverick hull it is called a Mirage but it's a Master Angler hull. Have fun with yours. Show more pictures


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Nice find. Looks like you pulled the tabs off to prepare for polishing the hull. I would clean the carbs and run some ringfree before messing with props.

I've also got an aluminum Boatmaster trailer in great shape that I'm considering replacing for garage space reasons.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

I've always loved these skiff. Especially the recessed tabs with the cover plates. I think more companies should do this. Great find and Im guessing you got her for a steal!!!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

When I bought mine the trailer was so rusty I had to have it rebuilt to get it back to GA. It was in Naples and the I can give you the guys info. It was cheaper than buying a new trailer

Its an Aluminium Loadmaster with a torsion axle


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

> Especially the recessed tabs with the cover plates.


didn't see that on the small screen, but now I'm confused about whether or not that was an option because this other '98 model Mirage II doesn't have them.

http://spacecoast.craigslist.org/boa/4698886767.html


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm not sure about that either.  It does have recessed tabs.  It seems like Maverick had some variation in their hulls.  The HIN says its a 98 but the decks and the recessed tabs don't match the pictures on the old brochures. I was going to post some pictures on the MBC forum and see what I get.


----------



## captllama (Aug 7, 2013)

Nice boat, good find. That 90 is a workhorse as you probably know.

I would suggest putting deck instead of carpet on the gunnels. Wont get moldy/smelly and gives it an updated look.

I would spray some hull on/off before taking it to the yard, and then cleaner wax followed by a wax. It'll take you a day to do it right, but you'll be surprised at the results you get, and save you money from the yard

Ameritrail and Ramlin are the nicest trailers available.

Next on my list would be either Real Extreme or a Rocket (I have a rocket) Just make sure to order with stainless steel parts and not galvanized if you want that showroom look


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice boat. It should be in the big boat bragging spot though.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

> Nice boat.   It should be in the big boat bragging spot though.


Why is that? There are lots of other boats in here with the same motor or bigger. There technically is no rule saying there is a max horsepower in the bragging spot. 

Put a 150 on it, a F70 or leave the 90 on it the "skiff" doesn't change.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi the Dollar Store and buy "The Works" toilet cleaner for a buck. That and some Bar Keepers Friend for the rust stains.

It will take all the tannin & rust stains off the hull and then wax her up.


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

Looking for advice. On the side of the hull is the gas tank vent but it looks like its missing a cap of some kind. Does anyone know if it is missing a cap? Or where I can get a new one?


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

> Looking for advice.  On the side of the hull is the gas tank vent but it looks like its missing a cap of some kind.  Does anyone know if it is missing a cap? Or where I can get a new one?


Yeah that's not good. They are unavailable. Since the boat is pretty much totaled I'll come pick it up from you. 










Lol jk. I would just pop a new vent on it and roll with it! They make lots of vent styles. 

Andy


----------



## telltail (Mar 11, 2007)

> I'm not sure about that either.  It does have recessed tabs.  It seems like Maverick had some variation in their hulls.  The HIN says its a 98 but the decks and the recessed tabs don't match the pictures on the old brochures. I was going to post some pictures on the MBC forum and see what I get.


That's a Mirage HP--not a 2. This was their bridge between the Mirage hulls to the newer HPX's. For some reason MHP really never marketed that hull--maybe cuz they only made it a few years? Anyways, enjoy her and slime it up good! Them hulls are made for fishing! Tight lines...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

Telltail is correct, that's a Mirage HP that came out after the Mirage II and right before the HPX. Also, be careful with that vent that appears to be missing. I had that happen on a bay boat of mine and salt water ended up coming through the broken vent into the gas tank. Ended up with an expensive bill from the mechanic and had to flush out all the gas that was in the tank. I would maybe try and take a fuel sample and see if you've got water in there. If you do drain the tank


----------



## vmgator (Jul 5, 2012)

Seriously, switch out that vent before taking the boat out anywhere with any sort of chop at all. I had a boat that, when I bought it, had vents that were pointed straight down. After a few trips I started getting fuel/water alarms. It doesn't take much - a fuel water separator will hold about a bottle of water. 

Its much cheaper to deal with the vent than dealing with salt water in your tank. The vents are cheaper than a full tank of gas.


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

I will I have to go to a Maverick dealer all of the local marinas don't carry anything like it. Thats my mission tomorrow.


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

I have been working on a few things with the boat. The hatches are made of two parts that were glued together. 



The two pieces are not adhering along the edges, so I took one hatch apart and this is what the inside looks like. I was thinking of using 5200 to glue them back together but I was wondering if I should use something more permanent like West System 610. The only reason I would ever need access to inside of the hatch is the backing plate for the hinge is inside the cavity between pieces. Does any one have a better suggestion?


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I just looked at this post..  Congrats on the skiff.  The Mirage HP's are great boats..  I'm thinking of a solution for your 2 piece hatch covers..  I fairly certain that Maverick / Hewes did this with a lot of their skiff as the inner line usually yellows..  I wonder if this is what Maverick considers "foam core"..

Anyhow, I'd like to see another photo or two of all three rear hatches..  It seems like there were drainage holes added by the previous owner and I'd like to see how the hatches are set up for draining deck water..

My 1st thought is to install your hinges with s.s. nylok nuts and 5200 the pieces back together, but I'm wondering if a cheap piece of dow "blue foam" sheet  made to fit perfectly into the hatch and 5200 in would be a better idea.  You may have to seal the blue foam with resin an cloth, but I doubt it..  I'm pretty sure the foam that was sprayed in there helped support any weight placed on the hatch..  

Take a few pictures and I'll ponder on a good solution for you..  I don't cut corners on refurbs and repair, but I think "core cell" may be overkill here..

There has to be a better way than the "glob" of foam and 4 spots of core bond at the edges that Maverick used..  

I'm not knocking Maverick at all. I like their skiffs and especially like the older Mirage lineup..


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks for the advice Snookdaddy That's what I was originally thinking too, some kind of core that would be glassed over. But I decided to put it back together as it was with some 610. I figure I'll keep it as stock as possible and if it doesn't seal or the underside flexes I'll go the refurb route. 

The drain holes are stock as well they go into a gutter system under the deck then drain out. I don't particularly like the way it's setup but I have no intentions of changing it. It does seem to clog easily though. I've had the boat out a bit and it handles great, poles easily and needs 8 inches or so to float comfortably. I'm saving some cash to do some other stuff soon.


----------



## hbmarq (Feb 17, 2015)

Lets see some more pics !!


----------

